# Massachusetts Intern Work?



## PinkFloydEffect

Hi, my names Nate Thibault I'm 20 from Gardner MA just outside of Boston. I am looking for some free hand on intern work in trade for experience in the Arborist field. Not necessarily falling trees but care and maintence, bracing, cabling, rodding and pruning. ~Thanks 
​


----------



## groundsmgr

db out of quincy looks for interns.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

groundsmgr said:


> db out of quincy looks for interns.


 Can you point me toward a website or something to get in contact with them?


----------



## groundsmgr

Try dbtree.com I think.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

groundsmgr said:


> Try dbtree.com I think.



Looks like a tree site THANKS


----------



## JohnH

Try Tree Tech out of Foxboro


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

JohnH said:


> Try Tree Tech out of Foxboro



I'll get on it, because dbTree hasn't responded yet.


----------



## JohnH

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I'll get on it, because dbTree hasn't responded yet.



I heard DB might not be doing so well


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

JohnH said:


> I heard DB might not be doing so well



That would make sense than haha. I'm waiting on Tree Tech now. Had to email their president because the email for the director of services was rejected or returned.


----------



## groundsmgr

you have to remember also. it is the start of the slow season.they may not be putting staff on now. Also it may take a couple of weeks before some companies get back to you.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

groundsmgr said:


> you have to remember also. it is the start of the slow season.they may not be putting staff on now. Also it may take a couple of weeks before some companies get back to you.



Good point. Well the wait is on


----------



## groundsmgr

I see them advertise also, but not sure how close you are to them.

[email protected]


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

groundsmgr said:


> I see them advertise also, but not sure how close you are to them.
> 
> [email protected]



Tree Tech got back to me and asked where I live and that's were I'm left.


----------



## NeTree

If you're serious about picking up a few hours in exchange for some practical experience, toss me a PM.


----------



## Thillmaine1

www.hartney.com
almost strictly tree preservation...they do lots of interesting things...


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Thillmaine1 said:


> www.hartney.com
> almost strictly tree preservation...they do lots of interesting things...



Hey, thanks!


----------



## NeTree

Pink, got your info.

Ditto on the HartGray.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

NeTree2010 said:


> Pink, got your info.
> 
> Ditto on the HartGray.



Nice I hope one of you guys will give me something to do! Itd keep me outa trouble that's for sure. 

Maybe someone will also help me with my tree for some man hours in the field


----------



## NeTree

Gimme a ring sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## irish93stang

also try tree specialists,cedar lawns, mayer tree or maltby... I have a friend that lives in westminster that can show u alot since he is laid off shoot me a PM if u'd like his number...


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Certifications*

So I called my local community collage (MWCC) and asked about possibly taking a Arborism course/class or test. They have nothing, what do I have to do to become an Arborist? How close can it be done? I've chosen this is what I want to do, I look at trees constantly and people think I'm loosing it. I want in


----------



## groundsmgr

Umass amherst. stockbridge school of agriculture. Tree Care industry Has a home study course as wellhttp://www.tcia.org/Public/product_home_study_programs.htm

On the job traning was the best for me though. I went to Paul Smith's college in NY but I learn better by doing


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

groundsmgr said:


> Umass amherst. stockbridge school of agriculture. Tree Care industry Has a home study course as wellhttp://www.tcia.org/Public/product_home_study_programs.htm
> 
> On the job traning was the best for me though. I went to Paul Smith's college in NY but I learn better by doing



Thanks I will look into those. How long did it take you and is it costly? My dad works for a professional landscaping company and thought he could make more if he had this under his belt so hes going to take it with me, this should be fun.. me and the pops in a school never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Still researching, I went to the UMASS website and looked for Arborism. I found "Arboriculture and Community Forest Management Major" so I clicked on it and it lead me to this: http://www.umass.edu/stockbridge/arboriculture/

Am I in the right place for Arborism Certifications through UMASS?

I even found this which maybe someday might be something to work toward after being in the field for a number of years (or decades): http://www.umass.edu/stockbridge/arboriculture/conservation_law.php​


----------



## groundsmgr

It has been a while since I became a certified arborist Schooling and It is either 2 or 4 yrs of work exoerience required to take test. But not 100 perenct sure


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

groundsmgr said:


> It has been a while since I became a certified arborist Schooling and It is either 2 or 4 yrs of work exoerience required to take test. But not 100 perenct sure



Awww mannn really. How am I going to get experience


----------



## groundsmgr

http://isa-arbor.com/certification/resources/certapp.pdf

Section 3 has eligability requirments.
Also you are going to have to start somwhere in a comapny weather tree or landscape, it says green indusrty. Try to get a job as a groundsman somewhere spring is around the corner.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

groundsmgr said:


> http://isa-arbor.com/certification/resources/certapp.pdf
> 
> Section 3 has eligability requirments.
> Also you are going to have to start somwhere in a comapny weather tree or landscape, it says green indusrty. Try to get a job as a groundsman somewhere spring is around the corner.



Good point I did not know ground man hours counted. How do I document my hours to count? Just a write off?


----------



## groundsmgr

If you read the application I sent you it explains. It basically ask what company or comapnies you work for and how long you have worked for the.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

So I called StockBridge's admissions office and spoke with someone for about a half an hour. Turns out I would need to attend my local community collage to better my basics and take my English 101 and those baseline classes, then transfer my scores over to StockBridge because they do not offer any help in those areas and I only have a GED. I also need to take my SAT's or ACT's before I can go to StockBridge. This is allot of work just to be able to attend a school that I might not succeed in.


----------

